# Little Miami



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am loving this river. In five hours I caught 12 smallmouths and one spott. The 15" spott hit a buzz bait. I landed a 20", two 19", three 17", and six 10"-12". Most were on tubes or jigs. Was not a perfect evening though, lost 5 that appeared to be nice ones. Have a good hookset.


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Good goin'


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds great, when we going


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I will let you know. How long does it take you to get to the Xenia area?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a good question, I live on the East side of Cinci, Newtown area, I'm new to the area and I don't know nothing about nothing


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Walter... where are you having the best luck right now for this time of season?
I might try and get down that way again later in sep. or october


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I went in at the st.rt. 235 and went down river. I do not believe that I was more than three or four miles down at the farthest point. I had not fished this section before. Easy wading, no surprise deep holes and was able to stay in the water. Water was stained a little from the rain we got.


----------



## crappie hunter (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Walter, thought I'd respond as I only live about 15 min. from the area that you mentioned, Rona Hills in Fairborn. Haven't fished it in quite some time, but looks like I might give it another shot, if you wouldn't mind having a tag along sometime let me know.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Would be glad to have you. I will let you know the next time I am going.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I passed the Little Miami @ 235 on Saturday evening on my way to Cowan lake. I saw 3 vehicles parked at the pull off area. I was curious as to how the fishing was in this stretch - and now I know!  I love to catch smallies , but I catch mostly smaller ones - 10-13''. I'd LOVE to hook a 20'' on my ultralight gear! I may give it try soon!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You and about 100 others know this now  Give a report as to the amount of people who fish that area in a few weeks, especially in October  I'm just curious as to the amount of people who follow certain threads. Really, I am just wanting to know. Thanks.CATKING


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

I am willing to guess more then you will ever know follow certain "threads" on here........  The RRP has living proof of that this year.......


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Are you saying that I should not let people know where the fish are? I have always been willing to let people know where I catch fish. I will stop if you whant me to but that would not be me. I do not tell the holes or how I was fishing. There are a few secrects that I keep to myself or trusted fisher people. I certainly hope that we all know that large fish in streams take several years to get to this size and should always be put back.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Walter - 

You can tell a man where the fish are or what they're biting on, but never both!  

I already fish the LMR. And I like many others follow almost every thread on the site. Specific information can be damaging, but I don't think you're description fits that category. It's no different than telling a guy to fish the northwest shoreline of a no wake zone in a lake. 


smalliehunter - Are you concerned with people keeping fish or just the extra pressure on the water?? I see people out on the rivers everywhere I go (Mad, Buck Creek, LMR), but I rarely see people keeping anything. Just curious.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Walter, you obviously have the best of intentions with your posts. I believe the flaw in your approach is here:



> I certainly hope that we all know that large fish in streams take several years to get to this size and should always be put back.


The River Rat Pack has seen over the last several years that the above is simply not true! Many many more people than you probably imagine see these threads -- and when you post specific directions to a productive stretch of river ... well, it will not be productive for long. It truly is sad to see this ... The Pack has and always will release every single fish we catch -- many at or over 20" from the river -- but we have seen a HUGE increase in people in our previously secluded spots and witnessed smallies and spots of all sizes removed from the waterway...

This is simply some friendly advice ... it's free so take it for what it's worth. Just trying to save you some frustration. Time will tell if what I say is true! Like DA KING said -- give us a report in October as to how many people are fishing that area...


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I will take all this to heart.


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

My fellow RRP buddy Tharris said it best. I am concerned about the increase pressure we are seeing in our normally secluded spots, but along side of that and even more alarming is the first hand witnessing of (in my mind) over harvesting......... that will kill a stretch in our river in no time...... now add more pressure........... wrecks havoc on a area in no time........


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Guys - I want you to know I agree with what you are saying. I was just curious because I don't see too many fish being kept myself. I only fish these rivers a few times a month and I always see somebody regardless of how far I float/wade. 

I'm mostly concerned with the people who do keep the mature fish and not the presssure. I've come to accept the fact that water will only continue to get more & more crowded as time passes. Ohio has a large population and a lack of water when compared to many surrounding states . Even in areas with high pressure the fishing can be outstanding if the proper conservation is practiced. 

Unfortunately, I know that we can't trust "Joe Public" to understand and practice smart river conservation.


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Agreed. Myself and Tharris (the River Rat Pack) hit our local waterways at least 2-3 times a week, with a evening or two wade for a few hours, then a early morning or later afternoon weekend wade for usually 5 - 6 hours. Now my fellow RRP partner would also require me to mention we hit the flattie hunt on the weekend as well for 6-7 hours and sometimes a all nighter   (that ones for you Tharris)

With the amount of time we spend in our areas we fish, we witness a lot of things, pressure, harvesting, etc....... due to the hours we put in (just sheer numbers game here). We leave thinking, man, what about the times we are not here, what must go on as well....... so we are real sensitive to this issue. This is a great site, and respect what it stands for........sometimes its tough to see "direct" threads....... i wanna help the next guy out just as much, but also want to protect what we all have.........


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I do not belive that fishing pressure is the main concern, but the removal of the fish. I am from West by God Virginia where fishing and hunting is the number one past time. Talk about fishing pressure take a trip down the New River. Fishing pressure leads to smart fish. With that said, I agree with you that there are some people that will take 15"-and above fish. I have no qualms in telling them that the fish needs to be put back. I have noticed that most just want reconition for their catch. I have offered to take a picture of the fish and fill a citation form and send it in to the state for them if they will let it go. I have even offered to catch the same weight in rock bass for them, this usually works (nothing like guilt). 
From now on I may only give out where I found fish with (pm). 
Walter have a good hookset


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey guys, I am in total agreement here with you. Not to mention fish over 15" being taken but i think too many small fish are being taken from creeks and some lakes too, especially crappie, sure its ok to take your fill of bluegill, but why bother, they arent that tasty to eat LOL leave them in the water and they simply produce more food for bigger bass ;-)


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/topten/intro.htm

Look at the pic with the dink smallies.think they survived? A father teaching his son how to be a meat hunter? Im all about sharing fishing information, but there are places I will never mention on the internet. That pic is truly worth a 1000 words, and why I keep some locations to myself. What is the size limit on smallmouth in Ohio? I dont blame the people in the picture or anyone that keeps fish; I blame the ODNR for not having stringent enough regulations (if those are legal fish)!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless those fish are caught in a specifically regulated body of water, then those smallies are legal no matter what the size! You are right when you point the blame at the ODNR on that one. There are many bodies of water that carry other more stringent limits but those not listed specifically have no minimum size restrictions on any species. I always thought that the state had a minimum size limit on bass of 10 or 12 inches until recently. I don't know what they are thinking by not putting a size limit across the board. I don't have a problem with people keeping their legal limit. Most are tructing the ODNR to know what is okay for the resource. I just think that the ODNR needs to be more protective.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The ODNR PROMOTES, the keeping of all fish by posting pictures like that.

You and about 100 others know this now Give a report as to the amount of people who fish that area in a few weeks, especially in October I'm just curious as to the amount of people who follow certain threads. Really, I am just wanting to know. Thanks.CATKING

I am really curious to see if the fishing in this area now declines.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Anyone ready to put out a little effort to find out? Lets meet and fish this section, then go by every so often to count cars. We can then fish it in September and October. We can post weekly data on this site along with the final information. We can then send our information to ODNR to see if we can change some things there. 
My question is, will it prove anything if we do not see any change or a slight change. If there is a drastic change we will have something but if there is not, we will be right back were we started. Everyone with her/his own opion. Just throughing out ideas.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point Walter. When I first posted my question, really all I wanted was to know if the amount of people who fish in your area increases  How about in October letting us know. I'll say this. I fish the Little Miami river alot down in my area. About 3-4 years ago, I mentioned the area in which I always had luck. I fished this area for years, and hardly saw anybody. Within a few months, I saw at leats 5 fishermen every trip, sometimes more. I knew it was because of what I posted. Hey, no worrys, a fishin site is for helping others, but I don't name specific locations anymore just general areas. Low and behold, my main spots are once again free of alot of anglers. I read on another site where some were saying they couldn't catch nothing in that area  While I was still catchin smallies. I just let it die, and got my spot back. Hey, I LOVE fishin reports from all the areas, if you hadn't noticed, I'm part owner of this site. Without people like you joining and making reports, this site would be no more. I was just pointing out that general areas mentioned is better that specific locations. Just trying to save peoples spots. Small Rivers are not like lakes.One 3 pound smallie is responsible for a couple miles of river spawn. People take them out, and a small river dies quickly, and takes months to rebound, maybe a year, sometimes never.....I'm all for eating fish and keeping some. Strictly C&R is SOMETIMES worst than keeping some. Thanks for your reports Walter, I find them interesting . CATKING


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Well said by DA KING! Man, you nailed it...mentioning specific spots simply puts lots of people there. The River Rat Pack has noticed the same thing -- we fished certain areas for years and rarely saw another person. Then some folks post specifics and next thing you know you are running into people every time out. We have actually taken our flathead approach to the smallie hunt -- hike in DEEP ... and don't talk about it! Seems to be the only way to avoid the crowds anymore. As DA KING said, this is site for reporting your results for others to benefit from -- but keeping the exact locations under wraps is a must. Some guys say it's OK to reveal an exact location if you do not mention your method for catching the fish... Guess what??? Live bait floated down the river will ALWAYS nail the bass and meat hunters know this. So, if you give away the location you just gave away the whole deal....


----------



## Mr.Grub (Apr 26, 2004)

*Original Post:* Fished the Little Miami for about 10 hours on Sunday. Caught over thirty smallmouths and several rock bass. Most were in the 12" to 15" range with a few 17" and two 18" with one that was 20". I only lost one fish all day and it was another in the 20" range, decided to lip it instead of using the net. Most were caught on tubes and soft jerk baits. The two large ones came off of logs with jigs. Guys if you still believe the only way to fish is out of a bass boat then you are missing out on some of the best fishing to be had in the dog days. I am going to try the Big Miami, do anyone have any suggestions on were to go. Have a good hook set.

Sounds like a fish story to me. First off, If I had this good of a day on the LMR I would not be thinking about going ANYWHERE else. Second, NO ONE would ever hear about it. and Third, in my 10 plus years of fishing the LMR I have NEVER encountered anywhere near 30 SMB in a given area that were in the 15-20 in. range. The habitat available just doesn't support it.

I say BUNK!

Mr.grub

But I'll check it out anyway.


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Take a productive post and just kill it. First off it was 10 hours of fishing, with most fish between 12-15 and a few around the 20 mark.... Not entirely impossible if you know what you are doing.......... Really no need for your comment..... but go check it out, and let us know how you did. You are entitled to your thoughts, as are we......... I just shared mine.


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

I for 1 believe its possible, having heard so much about the LMR and whats coming out of there... besides my first visit to a small creek close to were i live produced 5 small bass in 7 casts, mostly rock bass, 1 smallie, nothing over 12inches but hey, i didnt expect anything close to what i did land


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The numbers alone are no surprise at all to me. I can remember back when I was a teenager and would fish the river all day with a buddy. I know we had days where we would catch 40-50 apiece. Now an awful lot of those were 10" or so. But you would sprinkle in a few decent fish. The river I fish produces some in the 18" plus range but not real common. I suppose we would get less than a dozen over that size in a year. But the numbers can be unreal.


----------



## OhioAngler (May 7, 2004)

I just don't understand what good a "fishing report" web site is, if you can't give a fishing report. I am newer to this - so please help me by explaining what type of info I should be sharing or not sharing on this site. I have no doubt that there are a few people who monitor these sites and then remove fish from these areas. But, I think they are few and far between. 

I have made a several reports on this site and the "other" site before its demise, detailing the success I've had on a certain lake/waterway - and have not noticed an increase in fishing in these areas. And I fish this water a lot. There has been a couple of others who have shared the same area/areas as well - still no increase in fishing. This is in a place that is very accessible - so what determines where these "meat hunters" are going to do their damage. And again, please - what info is safe to share or not share?

Is this site for fishing reports or just a "brag" board?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You can say anything you want to,OhioAngler. The point I was making is this. Say I catch alot of smallies in the LittleMiami river. It's one thing to say " I caught 10 in the Loveland area" than to say " I caught 10 under the bridge by rt# 48 on the LMR. Big diffrence. Some people viewing this site only want specific areas mentioned, and I say bull to that. If you WANT to tell specific areas, feel free to do so. But to get pissed off because people won't say the precise area isn't right. This is general talk I' saying, and not implying that you or anybody else is pissed . Telling members that you catch alot of bass in a river in the Loveland area is a fishing report, and not bragging. See the diffrence? But like I said in the past. This is YOUR guys and gals site, say what you want to. There is nobody stopping that. Heck, if somebody wants to tell me where they catch all their fish, feel free to do so  .CATKING


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

Da King............several local rivers in our area cannot handle the meat hunters, and specific directions to these places put a hurt on a area like this. I am not sure if lakes are affected as much to this type of reporting (ie..... second bay from the dam heading east, by the two large trees laying in the water on the sandy shore next to the grass line")...... dont fish lakes at all, so i cant speak to that............. but the local rivers get punished with direct reports. But as Da King said, anyone can say what the want if they want too...... its up to that person............ just be forwarned


----------



## irishfisherman (Jul 20, 2004)

I for one hope everyone doesnt stop sharing info on here, I know i greatly appreciate finding out places to go, and whats good, seeing that i am not from Ohio origionally, and am fairly new to fishing here, without all the tips on here, i'd be lost...

I agree with everyone though about the people (meat hunters) who just want to go and take out every fish they catch somewhere, its that style of fishing that kills off rivers and small creeks, lakes and resovoirs can support that (being stocked) creeks arent so quick to catch up again...

Please lets keep sharing info/tips, try to leave most of the fish in the water at the end of the day..


----------



## Mr.Grub (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I checked the general area of the LMR that Walter has written about. The LMR is more of a creek than a river in that area. I went up on Sunday just after the rain storms on Saturday. The water level was up naturally. By how much I could not tell as I had no prior point of ref. for the area. In my home area the level was up 10-12 inches, but my home area is about 30 miles south of Xenia and naturally gets more water from all the tribs in-between.

My prior post was not intended to deter anyone from posting fishing reports. I was just some what shocked that anyone would post such a report describing the actual location and the numbers and sizes of the fish caught. I'll admit that I may have been wrong in saying that I thought the report sounded like a "fish story" and replied "Bunk!".

The LMR is a beautiful natural reasource. The smallmouth population is not what it used to be. Fishing presure is up everywhere and when you find an area that is productive I feel you should keep the details to yourself. I feel that we should share our methods on baits, presentations and how to visually locate productive water, but not the address or "zip code" of where to find these fish.

Walter spent 10 hours and apparently covered 3 miles wading. His success I'll admit was not impossible. What I fear is that reports like this will only bring the casual fisherman who generally don't practice catch and release into the area to rape, pillage and litter the area. I have seen it happen all to often. 

The area that was reported on is very small. It could by fished down to nothing in a short period of time by just a handfull of experienced anglers. While we do not own the river, we do own the knowledge of the locations and I think we (those that practice C&R) have a responsibility to protect these areas from thoses who don't.

If I have offended you, I'm sorry, sort of. We all like to brag sometimes but we should only do so to our family and close friends, Not to the world in general in this type of forum. 

Marc.


----------

